#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  ler ultima linha de arquivo de log

## aprendiz_ce

Quero ler a ultima linha de um arquivo de log. Como faço isso?

Grato.

----------


## terencerocha

tail -f arquivo_de_log

----------


## aprendiz_ce

> tail -f arquivo_de_log


Esse comando não retorna apenas a ultima linha, não...

E sem falar que ele não serve para o que eu quero, pois o referido comando ficar "rastreando" o arquivo em questão.

Grato pela sua atenção.

----------


## lucianogf

```
tail -n 1 arquivo.log
```

----------


## nildoabreu

*tail -n /caminho/nome-do-arquivo (default n=10)
*
tail -n 1 arquivoquevcquerler 

isso irá ler a última linha e cair imediatamente para a shel.

Se vc acha importante ficar aguardando sempre a última linha... 

*tail -f -n 1 arquivoquevcquerler 

tail -f -n 1 /var/log/httpd/access_log*  


+X Pegar tudo de determinada linha em diante, desde linha informada até o fim tail +X /caminho/arquivo 

Exemplo para pegar tudo a partir da linha 200 para baixo. 
*tail +200 /var/log/maillog*  

Listar o arquivo de log (arquivo inteiro) e continuar exibindo o que vai entrando. 

*tail -n+1* equivale um cat no arquivo, os dois comandos abaixo tem o mesmo resultado. 

*tail -n+1 /var/log/apache2/access_log 
cat /var/log/apache2/access_log 

*Espero ter ajudado um pouco.*

[ ]'s nildoabreu
*

----------


## aprendiz_ce

> *tail -n /caminho/nome-do-arquivo (default n=10)*
> 
> tail -n 1 arquivoquevcquerler 
> 
> isso irá ler a última linha e cair imediatamente para a shel.
> 
> Se vc acha importante ficar aguardando sempre a última linha... 
> 
> *tail -f -n 1 arquivoquevcquerler* 
> ...


Ajudou sim!!!

Grato pela a sua atenção.

----------

